# Normais Climatológicas de Castelo Branco



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2008 às 17:49)

A pedido do *Dave*, consegui arranjar as normais climatológicas de Castelo Branco.
Não arranjei as de Idanha-a-Nova nem da Zebreira, já que se tratava de estações udométricas, que apenas registam precipitação.


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 17:52)

Ok.
Muitíssimo obrigado!

Abraço


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2008 às 20:00)

Também para Castelo Branco e para a estação do IM, podes consultar as normais  aqui


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 22:48)

AnDré disse:


> Também para Castelo Branco e para a estação do IM, podes consultar as normais  aqui




Obrigado pelo link também. Irá ser muito útil .



Abraço.


----------

